# Prentice 110/120



## ducaticorse (Sep 7, 2010)

What are the differences between these two loaders besides the manufacture run dates?


----------



## 371groundie (Sep 7, 2010)

110 has fold down outriggers, 120 has telescoping
110 has 20ft boom, 120 has 22 telescoping to 25ft
110 has like 550 degrees of rotation, 120 has continuous rotation
110 has a 6inch main lift cylinder, 120 has a smaller one.
110 has the knuckle cyliner above the boom like an excavator, the 120 has the cylinder under the boom like most other log loaders. 
110 is slow but powerful, 120 is a little weaker but much faster
110 only came with the valve bank infront of the seat, most 120s came with joysticks. 

the 120 is by far the better machine, but 110s were power houses in thier day. still work well for a yard machine or moving rocks. the 110 could lift anything with the main boom but was weak with the stick boom. the 120 was much weaker in the main lift cylinder, but the stick boom was much stronger.
for both loaders look for cracks and welds in the structure. in the 110 look at the linkage that moves the stick boom the grease zerks hide up there and often got neglected. also check the collar the holds the main bearing. they were known to wiggle loose or crack. in a 120 check the slop in the extendaboom, it may need new nylon wear pads. also look for wear on the slew gear. some people would wear out one side of the slew gear, then mount the a-frame backwards and wear out the other side. 

any other questions let me know ive run and repaired both.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 8, 2010)

371groundie said:


> 110 has fold down outriggers, 120 has telescoping
> 110 has 20ft boom, 120 has 22 telescoping to 25ft
> 110 has like 550 degrees of rotation, 120 has continuous rotation
> 110 has a 6inch main lift cylinder, 120 has a smaller one.
> ...



That was awesome....


----------



## 371groundie (Sep 8, 2010)

i think i might need a different hobby.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 9, 2010)

371groundie said:


> i think i might need a different hobby.



That was a big help. I just bought an older, but in excellent condition GMC with a Prentice 110 on it. This will be my first loader, and first experience operating one. I have subbed out 120's before, and I wanted to know what to expect. I bought it mainly to try and reduce labor cost ie; cutting rounds and quartering on big trunks then hand loading them. 
There were enough instances this summer alone between the value of the trunks themselves, and the effort and money spent on cutting and loading time, chains and being exausted, that it will pay for itself in quick time.


----------



## 371groundie (Sep 9, 2010)

lets see some pics!

dont let the older loaders limited reach hold you up. you can put the outrigger away from the load down further than the one near the load and gain a little. and if you arent worried about ground damage you can stretch a chain from the grapple to the log then pull the log with the loader. (this comes of clearing house lots without a pulling machine)

another point of concern on 110s. the lock valves on the outriggers somtimes give up the ghost. if you are sitting on the outriggers for a long time push them down again just to be sure. they also tend to sink if folded up for a long time. check that they are all the way up before heading down the road.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 10, 2010)

371groundie said:


> lets see some pics!
> 
> dont let the older loaders limited reach hold you up. you can put the outrigger away from the load down further than the one near the load and gain a little. and if you arent worried about ground damage you can stretch a chain from the grapple to the log then pull the log with the loader. (this comes of clearing house lots without a pulling machine)
> 
> another point of concern on 110s. the lock valves on the outriggers somtimes give up the ghost. if you are sitting on the outriggers for a long time push them down again just to be sure. they also tend to sink if folded up for a long time. check that they are all the way up before heading down the road.



Pulling with chains is no problem. I use a bull rope with the 120's now and then. Wouldn't do it on a postage stamp property though. I'll post pics this week. I think you'll be impressed at the condition of this particular rig..


----------



## 371groundie (Sep 21, 2010)

still waiting on those pics. any idea of the trucks history? i knew a guy up here who sold a GMC General with a 110 on it a few years back. he migrated north, mabey it migrated south?


----------



## oscarutility12 (Mar 10, 2017)

ducaticorse said:


> That was awesome....


i have a 120 e both outriggers drift down overnight ?? any ideas


----------



## oscarutility12 (Mar 10, 2017)

im having trouble with a 120E prentice loader the outriggers go down overnight could it be bad cylinders or the control block ??


----------

